# insurance



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

why do we need a rideshare insurance included into our personal auto insurance , when uber insurance cover during the time a driver is available through the app but has not accepted a trip yet . anyone can explain this ? because i am alittle bit confused with this . even though i let my insurance company know that , i am driving rideshare part time .


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

A, lyft doesn't do the same, B, insurance want's more money.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's a good article on the subject, https://www.irmi.com/articles/expert-commentary/uber-lyft-insurance.

It boils down to the three phases of the process -


Being "Online" and waiting for a request 
Driving to pick up a passenger 
Transporting the passenger 
Phase I is generally the issue. I pay around $15 a month for an endorsement. No big deal.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Here's a good article on the subject


Article out of date. Uber recently changed Phase I.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rallias said:


> Article out of date. Uber recently changed Phase I.


Well, not out of date according to my agent! I will check with them.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

If you read the fine print on the Uber insurance policy, what they provide is Excess Liability coverage only. This only covers the passengers and other people/vehicles that you tangle with. If you want your car repaired, it will be your personal insurance that covers it. Hence the need to inform your insurance company and have the ride share rider included on your policy. Otherwise your personal insurance will not cover you for anything since it will say that your car is not to be used "for hire".


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

daave1 said:


> If you read the fine print on the Uber insurance policy, what they provide is Excess Liability coverage only. This only covers the passengers and other people/vehicles that you tangle with. If you want your car repaired, it will be your personal insurance that covers it. Hence the need to inform your insurance company and have the ride share rider included on your policy. Otherwise your personal insurance will not cover you for anything since it will say that your car is not to be used "for hire".


Yes, this is more or less what my agent told me.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

It must vary in each state. 
In NY state we cannot buy rideshare insurance, Uber or lyft must cover us. 
Uber $1000 deductible and lyft $2500
We cannot even buy gap insurance for rideshare. 
I am speaking NYS, but not NYC.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

In NJ, during Phase 1, you are only covered for liability. Not for anything else.

There are two steps to having the Rideshare Endorsement/Rideshare Gap coverage.

The first is that in order to purchase it, you also have to have Collision and Comprehensive. I will admit, buying this stuff DOES sting a bit if you're insuring a 10-year-old vehicle for TNC driving. It is the only way, however, to get the TNC insurance to pay for damages to your car while in Phase 2 or 3. They will only cover the C&C stuff on their policy to the limits of your own policy.

The second is that Phase 1 problem. Rideshare Endorsement/Gap allows you to put in to Uber's insurance and then your own, and actually be covered. Otherwise, your insurance company will not cover your car because you were using it for TNC.

Added benefit: Uber's deductible is $1,000; Lyft's is $2,500. If you shop smart for your Endorsement, you can lower the amount of money out of your pocket. Some policies allow this, others don't. If you have one that does, let's say you set it up with a $500 deductible. You get into an accident during Phase 2 or 3. Uber applies your deductible, and you're out $1000. Then it goes to your insurance company, and they reimburse you $500 so you're only out $500. This becomes a complete no-brainer if you drive with Lyft, with their insane deductible. Then it would be $1500 being reimbursed to you.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

theMezz said:


> It must vary in each state.
> In NY state we cannot buy rideshare insurance, Uber or lyft must cover us.
> Uber $1000 deductible and lyft $2500
> We cannot even buy gap insurance for rideshare.
> I am speaking NYS, but not NYC.


In NYS (I am also) we are probably the most exposed drivers in the country for Phase 1. That is were we are totally screwed.
1. No option to buy rideshare insurance.
2. Phase 1 Uber and Lyft only provided (much reduced) liability coverage
3. Phase 1 your personal insurance won't cover ANYTHING and the state requires U/L to maintain a database so they know who is doing rideshare. If you get in an accident U/L must tell them if you were "online"
4. A NYS driver who gets in an accident in Phase 1 is royally screwed with no coverage for damage to your vehicle.

They only way to reduce Phase 1 liability is to sit still and wait for a ping and not drive around during Phase 1. Also, after a drop off in NYC totally go offline on the way out so your personal insurance kicks in.

Its outrageous that no insurance company will offer rideshare coverage in NYS. If you thought too much about the exposure of phase 1 you would never turn on the app again!


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

We all need to get the insurance laws changed in NYS

Just drop a line saying we need to be able to buy Rideshare Gap coverage in NY and ask that we are able to. My insurance broker said no one is allowed to sell it in NYS


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

massey said:


> why do we need a rideshare insurance included into our personal auto insurance , when uber insurance cover during the time a driver is available through the app but has not accepted a trip yet . anyone can explain this ? because i am alittle bit confused with this . even though i let my insurance company know that , i am driving rideshare part time .


First, try searching and reading the dozens and dozens of posts here that explain exactly why.

But to wrap it up for you, it is very simple and IF you had read your personal auto insurance policy in full you would already have your answer:

Almost all personal auto insurance policies specifically EXCLUDE any use of the covered vehicle for commercial purposes, and doing so is a VIOLATION of the terms and conditions of YOUR personal auto insurance policy AND if the state in which you reside wanted to, the State Insurance Commissioner COULD file suit against YOU for INSURANCE FRAUD!


----------



## applesvt (Dec 14, 2017)

costs about 100 bucks for me to have the rideshare endorsement. Totally worth it to cover my rear.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Not every state has rideshare insurance. And in NYS from what I understand no insurance company is aloud to sell it. And Uber is required to let you insurance company know if you were on line if asked by insurance company


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> First, try searching and reading the dozens and dozens of posts here that explain exactly why.
> 
> But to wrap it up for you, it is very simple and IF you had read your personal auto insurance policy in full you would already have your answer:
> 
> Almost all personal auto insurance policies specifically EXCLUDE any use of the covered vehicle for commercial purposes, and doing so is a VIOLATION of the terms and conditions of YOUR personal auto insurance policy AND if the state in which you reside wanted to, the State Insurance Commissioner COULD file suit against YOU for INSURANCE FRAUD!


my insurance company know about me doing ride share , they have no problem with it , but while driving ride share , they dont cover you . 
but uber insurance states that , driver partners are covered in all 3 stages . so if we are covered in all 3 stages , the gap insurance wont make any sense that was my point


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Uber doesn't cover you for collision during phase 1 it does in 2&3 if you have it in your personal insurance


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

massey said:


> my insurance company know about me doing ride share , they have no problem with it , but while driving ride share , they dont cover you .
> but uber insurance states that , driver partners are covered in all 3 stages . so if we are covered in all 3 stages , the gap insurance wont make any sense that was my point


Is that what your insurance company told you on the phone, or is that what it says in writing as part of your policy? BIG DIFFERENCE!


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Is that what your insurance company told you on the phone, or is that what it says in writing as part of your policy? BIG DIFFERENCE!


 that was the reason i changed my insurance company if used for peronal use m covered , for ride share uber covers thats what they told me , when i got the insurance and i told them make sure to write it down and if it is the case what you mentioned i will have to change it again.
because i just drive few hours part time , i dont wana take any risk.


----------



## BayAppDriver (Mar 30, 2019)

The screenshot from the original post is about Insurance in Ontario Canada, not the US.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

massey said:


> why do we need a rideshare insurance included into our personal auto insurance


Technically, you don't need it.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

njn said:


> Technically, you don't need it.


Technically, you absolutely need it. Just read your personal auto insurance policy in full.


----------

